# how to get rid of this algae...never seen it before



## fishkid951 (Jan 4, 2008)

hey, i hav kept fish for over 6 yeas and shrimp for 6months or so. i hav recently been getting this algae that is a dark green colour. it forms in little patches and grows 0.5cm long. i hate this stiff and it grows everywhere, on wood, glass, plants etc. it is in 2 of my 3 tanks atm and i wanna get rid of it for good. recently, it has started turning red in one of my tanks.
how can i get rid of this algae? what is causing it? i cant recall anything i have changed. i hav about 1.7wpg and i hav diy co2. occasional ferts added and root tabs for heavy root feeders.
thank you in advance


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Are the red parts dead/dying?

Let's see if you can identify it using this guide: http://theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## fishkid951 (Jan 4, 2008)

hey, its the black brush algae and in one tank it was that but started goin red just this morning. it doesnt appear to be dyeing
thanx


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

There's a few "fixes" on that guide I linked you to.

You can also try H2O2 or Excel to kill it off after/while fixing things that might be causing it to pop up.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

As Epicfish mentioned, H2O2 is an option, and cheaper than excel. I use this method: http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/plants/Podio_Algae_Hydrogen_Peroxide.html

Here is more info: 
http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Algae/hydrogen-peroxide.html
I would treat one tank at a time, removing the shrimp to another tank. It is suspected to be lethal to inverts. I believe excel overdosing can be lethal as well, and I'm not sure what the availability of excel is in the land down under. 

http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/aquainfo/algae_peroxide2.html


----------



## fishkid951 (Jan 4, 2008)

thanx, excel is around here...quite common actually. what is h202? it says i can increase co2 levels and water movement to remove it. what reading for co2 should i get? the red stuff, whats happening to it and y is it red? thankyou


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

The red part is dead or dying, that's how it often looks after Excel spot treatment. H2o2 is hydrogen peroxide.

Optimal CO2 level is around 20 to 30ppm, a CO2 drop checker is handy for getting an accurate measurement in the tank. The treatments will get rid of it quick but the CO2 issue must be solved or it can keep coming back.


----------

